# The worst pandemic facing America right now isn't COVID-19. It's obesity. Why that matters



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/worst-pandemic-facing-america-now-100727306.html
"_With all the attention on the COVID-19 virus, what a fantastic, missed opportunity to parlay that into a focused campaign to educate the public about the risks associated with obesity. Not only COVID-19 but also the association with heart disease, cancer and Type 2 diabetes, as described above.

So, how is obesity related to COVID? The latest research suggests that COVID infects stored body fat, and also infects immune cells that reside in body fat. The result is the potential for a strong inflammatory response that is very dangerous to health. What’s more, the COVID virus that hides in body fat is especially problematic when that body fat surrounds organs, such as the heart and the intestines, possibly leading to organ damage that has been observed in some COVID patients."_

This was a big missed opportunity to deal with this issue a health care crisis for decades.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes, I've mentioned in other threads that none of the health professionals have mentioned Covid morbidity rates due to obesity.  It has been a "hands off" topic.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 14, 2022)

IF/When accurate statistics are released about those dying or seriously ill from Covid, I suspect that Obesity will be the biggest common denominator.  

Data at the CDC indicates that at least 1/3rd of the nations health problems AND costs are associated with Obesity....and that has been true for the past several years,  

There are a few people...very few...with some medical condition that affects their weight, but the vast majority are putting on excess weight due to poor eating habits, and lack of exercise.   

I would like to see a substantial rise in insurance premiums for those who don't take better care of their health....much like the extra costs for smokers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, most people know they are overweight when they are overweight.  Beating it into their brains never helps.  Not saying you're doing that, though.  Some just think telling a person they are fat or to lose weight will miraculously cause them to lose it.  There are many factors behind being overweight and everyone does what does or doesn't work for them.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Yes, I've mentioned in other threads that none of the health professionals have mentioned Covid morbidity rates due to obesity.  It has been a "hands off" topic.


Yes this was a significant problem the cdc director recently said *75% of deaths were OBESE*.  
No one wants to offend the body positive movement...... I also find it odd people call medical staff heros yet do not realize one of the top career risks is injury in lifting or having an obese patient fall on them. I have two friends permanently disabled and no longer working in health field from that. 

This is a global pandemic but the US seems to take the position of well that is nice about studies done elsewhere but it is not REAL unless a US group spends money and time to replicate results.


Ruthanne said:


> Well, most people know they are overweight when they are overweight.  Beating it into their brains never helps.  Not saying you're doing that, though.  Some just think telling a person they are fat or to lose weight will miraculously cause them to lose it.  There are many factors behind being overweight and everyone does what does or doesn't work for them.


No one is beating that into their brains............ but if we are being honest about it ,, not just well it is OK 

If they were communicating how big of a factor in deaths it would encourage them to make those changes .... 

I am not suggesting forced or mandates like shots  ................... but obesity  is documented in 75% of deaths according to the CDC director


----------



## Irwin (Jan 14, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/worst-pandemic-facing-america-now-100727306.html
> "_With all the attention on the COVID-19 virus, what a fantastic, missed opportunity to parlay that into a focused campaign to educate the public about the risks associated with obesity. Not only COVID-19 but also the association with heart disease, cancer and Type 2 diabetes, as described above.
> 
> So, how is obesity related to COVID? The latest research suggests that COVID infects stored body fat, and also infects immune cells that reside in body fat. The result is the potential for a strong inflammatory response that is very dangerous to health. What’s more, the COVID virus that hides in body fat is especially problematic when that body fat surrounds organs, such as the heart and the intestines, possibly leading to organ damage that has been observed in some COVID patients."_
> ...


So you're trying to tell me that just a little while ago, at almost 10:00 in the evening, I should not have eaten that burrito? Damn. Too late.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 14, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, most people know they are overweight when they are overweight.  Beating it into their brains never helps.  Not saying you're doing that, though.  Some just think telling a person they are fat or to lose weight will miraculously cause them to lose it.  There are many factors behind being overweight and everyone does what does or doesn't work for them.


I think you're right in that there are other factors. Some people drink to numb the pain of being alive, some people eat fatty foods, which stimulates the release of endorphins and numbs the pain, some people do drugs... If there was only something to make life less painful without having to resort to overeating or doing drugs. It's hard to change humanity, though, and it's humanity that sucks.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2022)

_'If we were able to effectively combat obesity, we would save countless lives, and improve the quality of life for millions more. But to move in this direction, the public must be educated about: (1) the many health risks associated with obesity, and (2) the fact that obesity destroys health without creating any symptoms along the way. This would help reduce the sense of smugness among the obese that all is well, when, in fact, disaster may be creeping ever closer, day by day.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/worst-pandemic-facing-america-now-100727306.html_

Everyday I hear about cost of un -vaccinated...........  but OBESITY had been a MAIN cost driver for DECADES.

We hear of community and responsibility  ......but NO one or very few speak up about obese.....


----------



## John cycling (Jan 15, 2022)

The most important thing is how well people do or don't take care of themselves, not a virus.
For an obvious example, flies and other insects are attracted to waste, but they are not the cause of the waste.

When people booze, smoke, eat terrible food, use drugs, don't exercise, and have poor sleeping habits, those are the things that are bad for their health.  People shouldn't try to blame something else, or someone else, when THEY are the cause of their problems.

When the system is run down by bad habits and poisons, that is what destroys the tissues of the body, not a germ or a virus.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2022)

Preaching at me and punishing me for smoking didn't do anything to help me quit.

Preaching at me and punishing me for being fat won't do anything to help me lose weight. 

If anything, it will only help to isolate me from those people in our society that have no vices, emotional, or health-related issues of their own to occupy their time.

I do believe that proper nutrition, exercise, health, counseling, etc... should all be a regular part of an age-appropriate k-12 public education system.

IMO all we can or should do to help anyone with an emotional or health issue is to provide the information, tools, treatment, and support that may allow them to resolve/manage their own issues.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2022)

What I find a bit disturbing is the number of our younger people who are substantially overweight.  Kids used to be quite active, and burn off their calories....but now, they seem to spend much of their time sitting around with their cell phones, or watching TV....and it's starting to show.  

We have a lovely Great Granddaughter who is a bit overweight....due to her sitting around a lot.  Last Fall, we attended her 16th birthday party, and she had several of her friends at the party.  Virtually everyone of them was obviously overweight, and one of the girls was at least 100lbs overweight....when she walked across the room, you could feel the floor "flexing".  I can just imagine the health problems these kids are going to have as they grow older....IF they don't change their habits.


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> _'If we were able to effectively combat obesity, we would save countless lives, and improve the quality of life for millions more. But to move in this direction, the public must be educated about: (1) the many health risks associated with obesity, and (2) the fact that obesity destroys health without creating any symptoms along the way. This would help reduce the sense of smugness among the obese that all is well, when, in fact, disaster may be creeping ever closer, day by day.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/worst-pandemic-facing-america-now-100727306.html_
> 
> ...


Speaking up about obesity isn't "correct."  Besides, it won't sell vaccines.


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2022)

Don M. said:


> What I find a bit disturbing is the number of our younger people who are substantially overweight.  Kids used to be quite active, and burn off their calories....but now, they seem to spend much of their time sitting around with their cell phones, or watching TV....and it's starting to show.
> 
> We have a lovely Great Granddaughter who is a bit overweight....due to her sitting around a lot.  Last Fall, we attended her 16th birthday party, and she had several of her friends at the party.  Virtually everyone of them was obviously overweight, and one of the girls was at least 100lbs overweight....when she walked across the room, you could feel the floor "flexing".  I can just imagine the health problems these kids are going to have as they grow older....IF they don't change their habits.


In addition to diet & activity, I think there is a genetic predisposition to obesity that is passed down from obese parents.
Maybe excess fat cells passed down.
I often see overweight parents with overweight kids.  I was one.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 15, 2022)

Excellent topic here and very true.  Yes, the politically correct who are afraid to say it refuse to admit that being overweight shortens your life.  Being fat means that your resistance to the Covid virus is very low and so you get sick.  Wish they wouldn't punish the rest of us who do exercise, eat well and live positively.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> In addition to diet & activity, I think there is a genetic predisposition to obesity that is passed down from obese parents.
> Maybe excess fat cells passed down.
> I often see overweight parents with overweight kids.  I was one.


I was going to reply to a few of the other posts, but will jump in here.
You may have a valid point re: genetic predisposition, but there could be another factor involved:  if a person sees everyone around is obese, and/or has poor eating habits, etc., it's easy for the person to believe it's normal.


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I was going to reply to a few of the other posts, but will jump in here.
> You may have a valid point re: genetic predisposition, but there could be another factor involved:  if a person sees everyone around is obese, and/or has poor eating habits, etc., it's easy for the person to believe it's normal.


Yes, I think that's why there are more overweight people in TV commercials & shows - to "Normalize" obesity & make it seem more accepted.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> "_With all the attention on the COVID-19 virus, what a fantastic, missed opportunity to parlay that into a focused campaign to educate the public about the risks associated with obesity. Not only COVID-19 but also the association with heart disease, cancer and Type 2 diabetes_


This is a really good point.  I didn't really understand the connection before @Jeni thanks for that!

However even without Covid obesity kills millions, more than Covid ever will.  Sure wish we had an obesity vaccine...


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2022)

"Does this dress make me look fat?"
"No.  Your fat makes you look fat."    

Studies show that women who are a few pounds overweight live longer than their husbands who mention it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, I think that's why there are more overweight people in TV commercials & shows - to "Normalize" obesity & make it seem more accepted.


Agreed.
Like those t.v. ads and websites that say 'This is what REAL women look like!'  probably resulting in bunches of young kids thinking they won't be 'real women' unless they weigh over 300 pounds.  
The over-emphasis on thinness decades ago was bad enough.. but this is worse.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> I think that's why there are more overweight people in TV commercials & shows - to "Normalize" obesity & make it seem more accepted.


Didn't Rodney Dangerfield say something like if you want to look thinner hang out with fatter friends?


----------



## mrstime (Jan 15, 2022)

When the kids were home, I was very thin, and stayed thin for many years. Then of course I started to put on a little weight until I was about 65 then I blossomed into a fat old lady.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 15, 2022)

Don M. said:


> What I find a bit disturbing is the number of our younger people who are substantially overweight.  Kids used to be quite active, and burn off their calories....but now, they seem to spend much of their time sitting around with their cell phones, or watching TV....and it's starting to show.
> 
> We have a lovely Great Granddaughter who is a bit overweight....due to her sitting around a lot.  Last Fall, we attended her 16th birthday party, and she had several of her friends at the party.  Virtually everyone of them was obviously overweight, and one of the girls was at least 100lbs overweight....when she walked across the room, you could feel the floor "flexing".  I can just imagine the health problems these kids are going to have as they grow older....IF they don't change their habits.


It is very sad when you see obesity in the kids and young adults.
i went to a grade school event for granddaughter  and wanted to cry for some of these kids i saw very over weight as young as kindergarten.

The damage is life long and slow progressing  ... 
I am not preaching as i too could lose a few myself.  Just was a article i thought would inspire conversation.

It seems hypocritical to me that so many would like to dictate behavior or choices  for others during covid ......
but say NOTHING about this subject  a PROVEN factor in a bad outcome of this virus.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> This is a really good point.  I didn't really understand the connection before @Jeni thanks for that!
> 
> However even without Covid obesity kills millions, more than Covid ever will.  Sure wish we had an obesity vaccine...


I agree ... just this was a perfect time to readdress the obesity conversation.... 
I think the push by so many to say it is fine ... is a serious disservice for many......

It is hard to change eating habits or exercise routines but the significant rate associated with this virus death you would think more medical experts say something. 
but you can hear crickets ......cause no one wants to say anything they might get backlash on twitter or Facebook .......


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I agree ... just this was a perfect time to readdress the obesity conversation....
> I think the push by so many to say it is fine ... is a serious disservice for many......
> 
> It is hard to change eating habits or exercise routines but the significant rate associated with this virus death you would think more medical experts say something.
> but you can hear crickets ......cause no one wants to say anything they might get backlash on twitter or Facebook .......


Absolutely!  

We do a poor job of prioritizing risks, and relatively obesity is much worse than Covid.  Not that we should ignore Covid, we just need to put it in perspective...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 15, 2022)

Jeni said:


> The worst pandemic facing America right now isn't COVID-19. It's obesity. Why that matters
> 
> This was a big missed opportunity to deal with this issue a health care crisis for decades.



Informing the public about the dangers of smoking, and taking steps to discourage tobacco use were monumental tasks.  It took decades to show results, the tobacco producers are _still_ getting their products into the public's hands.The fast food industry / processed food manufacturers are impacting the public's health in a similar fashion. Diseases resulting from metabolic syndrome are mostly preventable, and even to some degree reversible, with dietary changes. But EATING is a strong, natural urge, it will take serious educational effort to combat the strangle-hold that the food industry has on America's dining habits.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

People like and do what is bad and unhealthy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> People like and do what is bad and unhealthy.


Yep, always have, always will.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, always have, always will.


Naturally, humanly, 
yes.
There is only one way to escape,
to be redeemed by the blood, 
the sacrifice of all sacrifices;
the greatest example of humility ever , 
beyond all imagination ....
free salvation!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Excellent topic here and very true.  Yes, the politically correct who are afraid to say it refuse to admit that being overweight shortens your life.  Being fat means that your resistance to the Covid virus is very low and so you get sick.  Wish they wouldn't punish the rest of us who do exercise, eat well and live positively.


How do you figure you're being punished? Punished how? In what way?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> How do you figure you're being punished? Punished how? In what way?


I am guessing he means that obese people have more disease and drive up health costs.  If so @Packerjohn is correct.  However its hard to do much about it.  

Same could be said for other unhealthy behaviors, obesity however is probably the worst.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)

Isn't sugar physically addictive? I think maybe fast foods are too.?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am guessing he means that obese people have more disease and drive up health costs.  If so @Packerjohn is correct.  However its hard to do much about it.
> 
> Same could be said for other unhealthy behaviors, obesity however is probably the worst.


Well people with diseases that are inherited drive up costs too. Cancer patients probably drive up costs. I mean we could play the blame game all day. But in the end people just like pointing their fingers at people they deem less righteous and deciding they are solely responsible for their misery. No offense intended.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Same could be said for other unhealthy behaviors, obesity however is probably the worst.


Brain dead is worst over all.
i.e. "don't think" (for yourself)  "don't question what your told"  "believe us - we are here to help and to protect you"  and so on.....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Isn't sugar physically addictive? I think maybe fast foods are too.?


Yes,  and not just fast foods.   Even though in 1948 milk , flour, and sugar (all processed by then) were causing tremendous increase in disease never before seen in the usa,   people were and STILL ARE addicted (continuing to use them to their own harm) to them,  psycolocoally so to speak - believing as taught when growing up that it's okay...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 30, 2022)

Colorado used to be a relatively healthy state in comparison to other areas, but that is no longer the case. I've been noticing more, and more lately, how many young people are overweight. I think it can mostly be put down to a much more sedentary lifestyle, and the prevalence of fast food. This is really one of those places the government could do something useful by running public service announcements, but as said above, no one wants to be the bad guy, or loose potential income from pushing unhealthy food choices.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Yes,  and not just fast foods.   Even though in 1948 milk , flour, and sugar (all processed by then) were causing tremendous increase in disease never before seen in the usa,   people were and STILL ARE addicted (continuing to use them to their own harm) to them,  psycolocoally so to speak - believing as taught when growing up that it's okay...



So much of our groceries have a lot of sugar and processed stuff...we can't just stop eating what the store provides. There needs to be some moderation in the amount that we eat. What can you do...go cold turkey on most every food item?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2022)

Well maybe they should make federal mandates on unhealthy food, drink and tobacco and just ban it and take it all away. Leave us with nothing but fruits, veggies and nuts. Perhaps they should just make another federal mandate stating that if you have any kind of health issues you can't be covered by any insurance. You either pay for it yourself or die. That sounds like the right thing to do yes??


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> This is really one of those places the government could do something useful by running public service announcements, but as said above, no one wants to be the bad guy, or loose potential income from pushing unhealthy food choices.


Looking over the history of government for the last century,  it seems everything they put their hand to got a millin times more expensive/costly/  , 
and less helpful.

People who have come back from a couple months living in the philippines have packed up their stuff and moved there when they could -  in two months eating the 'normal' food there sold in the open street markets,   they were able to safely get off their cancer or diabetes or other medicine ,  so they decided to live there - they cannot get such good food results in the usa.  This is a common finding.   

usa gov and corporations have severely harmed americans health in a multitude of ways since drug money got control before 1950.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> So much of our groceries have a lot of sugar and processed stuff...we can't just stop eating what the store provides. There needs to be some moderation in the amount that we eat. *What can you do.*..go cold turkey on most every food item?


almost.
try intermittent fasting if you're able to.
fantastic results in three days for many, ongoing longer,  and very unexpected.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Well maybe they should make federal mandates on unhealthy food


Why would they ?  MOney controls them.
Since wwII they have increased, financed and supported/promoted  the unhealthy food billions of times, figuratively,  and actually prevented healthy food from getting to most people.   Loss of local family farms has been the worst loss of many losses.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m going to continue down the middle path.

I would rather die early from complications related to some of my excesses than sit in the corner of a nursing home with dementia for a few extra years of life.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 30, 2022)

Maybe somewhere in between? No one wants to be told what to do, but this is really a national health crises. It doesn't seem that doing nothing is a good solution either. 



MarciKS said:


> Well maybe they should make federal mandates on unhealthy food, drink and tobacco and just ban it and take it all away. Leave us with nothing but fruits, veggies and nuts. Perhaps they should just make another federal mandate stating that if you have any kind of health issues you can't be covered by any insurance. You either pay for it yourself or die. That sounds like the right thing to do yes??


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I’m going to continue down the middle path.
> 
> I would rather die early from complications related to some of my excesses than sit in the corner of nursing home with dementia for an extra few years.


Or another option - "Fit for life" by the diamonds.  Simple inexpensive dietary means of satisfying taste buds and budget,  and getting enough energy to roller derby or at least walk miles when desired. 
Partly just by changing what is eaten in the morning up to lunch time -  a gigantic benefit from some small changes (or large changes if a lot of bad habits already).


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> No one wants to be told what to do


I've seen little children being raised right who love being told what to do,  how to live,  and they have abundant health, peace, happiness, joy, intelligence, contentment,  and few if any problems with health, God Willing.
They cannot live on their own, any more than a penguin egg could survive the Antarctic without constant protection every day.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 30, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Brain dead is worst over all.
> i.e. "don't think" (for yourself)  "don't question what your told"  "believe us - we are here to help and to protect you"  and so on.....


Trouble is....so many people seem incapable of taking responsibility for themselves, they actually prefer to have someone else advising them.
I frequently watch the American programme, 'My 600lb Life', which features Americans who are grossly obese. All of the cases I have seen have one thing in common....they are on low incomes. They become addicted to unhealthy food and gradually gain weight until they can no longer work and have to claim benefits. Without those benefits, they wouldn't be able to afford all the food so they would lose weight, and would then be able to work!
Why are there so many weak, pathetic people who get themselves into this situation; what has happened to American society? This is a recent problem so the root cause should be easy to figure out.
It's happening in Britain too, to a lesser extent. Is it all the fast food available or is something else at work?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> This is a recent problem so the root cause should be easy to figure out.
> It's happening in Britain too, to a lesser extent. Is it all the fast food available or is something else at work?


Well, yes, fast food brought great increases in health problems,  but it is not the only cause.
Great increases in health started during or right after world war I.    When milk, flour and sugar started being "refined" for longer shelf life.   It ended up , on purpose or not,  making multitudes of people sick, 
as noted already by the beginning of world war II,  and published around 1948,  but to no effect -- industry just continued making people sick,  and advertising more,  to overcome the warnings.
The "root cause" ?   greed.   (sin)


----------



## Don M. (Jul 30, 2022)

Life expectancy on the U.S. has gone up substantially in the past century....from about 50 yrs old, to nearly 80.  However, with that increase in aging, so has the number of those suffering from health issues....and, not only among the Seniors.  People of all ages are having problems due to poor eating habits and lifestyle choices.  It's especially hard on Seniors, who instead of enjoying their retirements, find themselves filling their calendars with doctor visits, and spending their money on prescriptions.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Life expectancy on the U.S. has gone up substantially in the past century....from about 50 yrs old, to nearly 80


Yep, and that adds a lot to medical costs.  For me 90+% of my medical expenses have come since turning 60.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Wish they wouldn't punish the rest of us who do exercise, eat well and live positively.


We live in a world of punishment - problems,  devastating worldwide on purpose because of greed creating obesity and all the other health problems almost.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, and that adds a lot to medical costs.  For me 90+% of my medical expenses have come since turning 60.


Inversely then,  you were "healthy" before 60 ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> were "healthy" before 60 ?


Pretty much, and I still mostly am, particularly for my age.  I was overweight, but lucky not to have the diseases that usually accompany it.  I suspect some of my arthritis today is a result of the years of excess stress on my bones and joints.

However things catch up with us.  

For example I was in my late 60s before my first surgery.  Since then I have had hernia, prostate (non-cancerous) and hand arthritis surgery and I have knee replacement scheduled.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2022)

It's not like there is no information about obesity. The various posts here show awareness. Zero doubt in my mind that it's about choices that people that don't have medical or genetic disposition issues concerning weight that people make. 

The choice we make we own. The choice others make is theirs to own. The bad news is poor choice by others has been shown to impact health care costs. Not likely to change anytime soon so our choice is to do what we think is right for us to enjoy excellent health. And we do.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> So much of our groceries have a lot of sugar and processed stuff...we can't just stop eating what the store provides. There needs to be some moderation in the amount that we eat. What can you do...go cold turkey on most every food item?


Grocery stores will sell whatever people buy.  It's not up to stores to make OUR food choices; it's up to US.  It's not the grocery stores' fault.
When I shop, I spend most of my time and money in the produce section.
Cookies, chips & cigarettes are available in grocery stores.  Doesn't mean I have to buy them.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 30, 2022)

Reading this thread has made me hungry.  Time for a chocolate chip cookie or 4....


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 30, 2022)

I've lost quite a bit of weight in the past year with the move and spending most of my free time in my wood shop. I'm down to 174lbs, which, according to medical charts, is around my ideal weight. I don't diet and actually eat fairly large meals, but I don't snack or eat too much junk food, and I only eat two meals a day.

I'm also much more relaxed in my new house. I love this house.    I think stress can cause weight gain. Stress triggers the release of cortisone in the body, and elevated levels of cortisone causes fat to accumulate around the organs (around the mid-section).


----------

